# Subclass 189 - Employment Reference Letter - is this format and content ok?



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,

I am planning to submit my ACS skills assessment for the code 261312 - Developer programmer.. just received this from my company as a reference letter... content of the letter are mentioned below..

do you guys think this is enough to get me +ve assessment for the entire period?

see the attachment for .doc file


Date: Tuesday 5 January, 2016

To Whomsoever It May Concern

This letter is to certify that Mr XX is currently employed by XXXYYYZZZ at London HO from June 18th, 2012 till To Date. During this period and currently he is working on a permanent position as a full time C# application developer (40 Hours p/w)

His responsibilities includes the following
•	Contribute to software development lifecycle activities, including estimating, architecture, design, development, database programming, integration, testing, deployment, maintenance and support
•	Collaborate with team on system architecture decisions
•	Translate application storyboards and use cases into functional applications
•	Identify bottlenecks and bugs, and devise solutions to these problems
•	Creating database schemas that represent and support business processes
•	Working in an Agile / Test Driven Development (TDD), Continuous Integration environment such as Jenkins
He has worked on various technologies such as 
•	Database: RDBMS, SQL Server 2008/2012, OLEDB, ODBC, ADO.NET/ADO/RDO
•	Asp.Net, MVC, HTML, CSS, XML, JavaScript, JQuery, AJAX, WCF, REST, LINQ, Entity Framework, Web API, MSMQ, N-Tier, RabbitMQ
•	Version control systems usage (Git, SVN) and task management (JIRA)

He has excellent written and verbal communication skills, is extremely organized, can work independently, and is able to effectively multi-task to ensure that all projects are completed in a timely manner.

XX was always willing to offer his assistance. He would be an asset to any employer and I recommend her for any endeavour she chooses to pursue.
Yours truly,

YYY XXX
Website: xxxyyyzzz.comÂ*-Â*This website is for sale!Â*-Â*xxxyyyzzz Resources and Information. | email: [email protected]


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks alright to me to get a positive for Software Developer. The only things I would suggest changing (if you can):

- "working on a permanent position as..." to "working on a permanent position as... *with me as his supervising manager*"

- "He has worked on various technologies such as" to "He has worked *as a software developer using* various technologies such as"

- "He has excellent written and verbal..." to "He has excellent *software engineering skills*, written and verbal..."

In summary:
- The business relation between the author and you should be clearly stated so that they can be sure that s/he is not a person at a junior position than you.
- When applying for "Software Developer Programmer" occupation, try to emphasize more on software development/ programming related activities.


----------



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Looks alright to me to get a positive for Software Developer. The only things I would suggest changing (if you can):
> 
> - "working on a permanent position as..." to "working on a permanent position as... *with me as his supervising manager*"
> 
> ...


thanks for the response... I will ask my head of development to make the necessary changes...

Also, This is the only letter I am going to get from current employer .. 

I will be submitting the following docs for ACS, do you think these will be enough?

Current Employment - UK
1) This ref letter ( on compnay letter head, not HR signed, Head of Development signed, is this fine?)
2) Payslips (for ACS, i dont think bank statements are required)
3) P60 (tax statements for the entire periods)

Previous Employment - India
1) Offer letter
2) Experience Letter
3) Relieving letter
4) Latest Reference letter
5) Salary slips (only last 6 months, no previous payslips found, no tax returns found)

I have gone through the threads and found out that docs should be signed by HR, BUt my current employment will be signed by head of development.. is this something going to create a problem for me in the future?

thanks for all you advice and suggestions...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

patelmilanb said:


> thanks for the response... I will ask my head of development to make the necessary changes...
> 
> Also, This is the only letter I am going to get from current employer ..
> 
> ...


For ACS, for employment docs:

Current employment- Just #1 since it is on the company's letter head. Nothing else required.

Previous employment- Just #4 if it is on company's letterhead. If not, then #5 as well, but they need 2 payslips preferably first and last.

As for letter signed by manager and not the HR- they are accepted, but later during visa processing, should your case be picked up for verification, the department will email the letter to the HR (and not the person who signed it). So have the HR informed about it.


----------



## patelmilanb (Feb 13, 2014)

thanks for quick response...

both employment reference letters are on company letter head and not signed by HR.. i will make sure to inform the HR about the letters...

so, for ACS, as i understand i only need to send 2 reference letters (each of my employment) + my B.E.I.T degree from India and transcripts and nothing else, right? (no payslips, no bank statements, no tax documents)

i am getting goose bumps as i am quite close to applying to ACS....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Correct. 2 ref letters (one per employment), degree cert, transcripts, and passport. Nothing else.


----------



## kasyapster (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,

Are transcripts required or certified true copies of degree certificate as part of ACS assessment ?

Thanks


----------



## TravelWorld (Oct 9, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Correct. 2 ref letters (one per employment), degree cert, transcripts, and passport. Nothing else.


Hi KeeDa,

I have a quick question regarding the reference letter. I am not comfortable asking my HR department for a reference letter for ACS verification.

My line manager has agreed to give his reference however he cannot provide the same on company letter head as the company letter head is only provided by HR. Hence I have decided to get his reference sworn in front of a public notary.

My questions are:

1. Should the reference letter be hand written or typed
2. In India we usually have affidevits on a court provided stamp paper. I am however not in India currently. Is it okay to have the reference letter written on a A4 size paper and then notarised?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kasyapster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are transcripts required or certified true copies of degree certificate as part of ACS assessment ?
> 
> Thanks


Degree certificate and marksheets are enough. See here for the complete list of documents required for ACS: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7th-september-2015-round-124.html#post8329594*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

TravelWorld said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I have a quick question regarding the reference letter. I am not comfortable asking my HR department for a reference letter for ACS verification.
> 
> ...


1. Typed.
2. You not being in India is irrelevant. Since it is your manager making a sworn statement for you, it would be a notarised document done and signed by him in India (assuming your manager is in India). No, not on A4 paper but the general paper-based or e-stamp paper.


----------



## rohitr (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi All

Few queries for ACS skill assessment

1) Me & my wife, both will be completing 7 years of experience on 26 May. So should we wait till 26 May, as in assessment 2 years are deducted for criteria?

2) In the reference letter from current employer, what should be the "To Date"? is it should be the date on which it is signed or just the words "To Date" or can be a future date?

Please help.
Thanks


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> For ACS, for employment docs:
> 
> Current employment- Just #1 since it is on the company's letter head. Nothing else required.
> 
> ...


" As for letter signed by manager and not the HR- they are accepted, but later during visa processing, should your case be picked up for verification, the department will email the letter to the HR (and not the person who signed it). So have the HR informed about it. "

Really? So annoying


----------



## rohitr (Mar 2, 2017)

Can anyone reply to my these queries? Thanku very much


----------



## rupinder4347 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi,
please someone help me in this regard, as I have been working as software developer for a small company and they do no have an HR department, all the administrative work is managed by the Owner of the company. So, as I am confused as someone mention that during visa processing they might go for verification, and i don't have HR. What should i do?


----------



## sanjay07748 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Please let me know if job duties listed below are good, or need more duties added to Employment reference letter, like suggestion on number of job duties to be listed etc

******************
1.	Performing health checks, Log & alert analysis for Network security devices [Firewalls, Mail and Content Filters, Proxy Servers, IPS/IDS, Network Monitoring server, Routers, Switches] , Windows and Linux servers and Microsoft SQL databases.
2.	Administering changes to Network Security devices like modifying ACLs, configuration & routing, VPN etc.
3.	Troubleshooting performance issues like high CPU, memory utilization, device failure and performing service restoration through configuration changes, device replacement, backup restoration .
4.	Planning and performing upgrades of supported infrastructure devices, patching devices and migrating the services from end of life hardware to new hardware.
5.	Documenting and reporting Change controls, Standard operating procedures and Root cause Analysis reports
6.	Planning and implementing network security technologies like Installation of Firewalls, Switches and routers in Disaster recovery site, Active directory and DNS servers for Network Security devices.
******************


----------



## Dmitry1987 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi everyone,
regarding the 'special paper' for reference letters, is this for real? 

Can't we use just A4 for reference letter, with phone number of the manager/HR person[which seems to me is the only important aspect] and that's it? 

Do I need to bother making them print it on a special paper type? (they'll think I'm crazy =) )

my god why does this needs to be so complicated...


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi, 
Is there any advantage of mentioning about the onsite locations in the Employment Reference Document ? I worked in Singapore for an year on deputation. Though my base location, recruited, relieved - everything was India. 

Would this mentioning add up to any advantage while lodging Visa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi,
> Is there any advantage of mentioning about the onsite locations in the Employment Reference Document ? I worked in Singapore for an year on deputation. Though my base location, recruited, relieved - everything was India.
> 
> Would this mentioning add up to any advantage while lodging Visa


You will be required to Fill form 80 which will show that you were in Singapore for 1 year

So it is better to show that in the ACS employment details also, so that there is consistency in all your forms

Cheers


----------



## rohitr (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi
I have got letter from my previous employers on company letterhead, content same as ACS Sample on their website for software engineer except the different designations I had. Below queries on same:

1) Is having the same content fine or it will be taken as copying and rejected?
2) Designations not mentioned but just the last desiganation I had. Is this fine?

Thanks


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

I work for an MNC, where in I can generate the employee reference letter with roles and responsibilities, so as soon as i submit a request, my manager will be notified and she will take a look at the responsibilities if everything is fine by her then she will approve it.

But there wont be any HR signatures, is that fine?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> I work for an MNC, where in I can generate the employee reference letter with roles and responsibilities, so as soon as i submit a request, my manager will be notified and she will take a look at the responsibilities if everything is fine by her then she will approve it.
> 
> But there wont be any HR signatures, is that fine?


It has to be signed by someone in the organisation and he has to give name designation and contact details

Cheers


----------



## Badri (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

If someone has the format/template of work reference letter needed for EA to assess electronics engineer work experience, please share it will be of great help.

Thanks in Advance 

Regards,
Badri


----------



## vijaysuneelkumar (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi,

Do we need to write our work responsibility same as that of given in ANZSCO code or the responsibilities which we are carrying actually?


----------



## vijaysuneelkumar (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi,

As we have to submit 3-reference letters.
I have a query regarding that, what if one of the Managers from old organisation has changed few of the companies and currently un-employed?





newbienz said:


> It has to be signed by someone in the organisation and he has to give name designation and contact details


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijaysuneelkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> As we have to submit 3-reference letters.
> I have a query regarding that, what if one of the Managers from old organisation has changed few of the companies and currently un-employed?
> ...


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Issue with Content Printed on Reference Letter*

Hi All,

I need little help on my reference letter. 
Today, I got my reference letter from my current company and below are the details of the same.


May 28, 2018
Australian Computer Society
Australia.

RE: Letter for the purpose of validation of skills by Australian Computer Society.

This letter is being issued to *Employee Name*, *Emp ID*, on his request, for the purpose of validation of skills by Australian Computer Society. This letter is to confirm that *Employee Name* is employed with *Company Name* as a full-time employee in Bengaluru India from March 20, 20XX. During his tenure, He was deputed to United Kingdom from August 15, 20XX to February 10, 20XX. He is currently designated as Software Engineer.

During his tenure at *Company Name*, *Employee Name *worked on the following –

• Requirement gathering, creating technical specifications, designing and developing of simple and complex applications following agile methodology.
• Designing, developing, enhancing and maintaining code in SSIS, Visual Basic (MS Excel, MS Access), VB.NET, C# and XML based applications.
• Migrating several large databases from MS Access and SQL Server to higher SQL versions using migration assistant tools and techniques.
• Identifying system deficiencies and performance issues and providing service improvement strategies.
• Creating and maintaining several documents containing information on technical specifications, knowledge transfer, effort estimation, functional changes, query and defect tracking.
• Performing extensive unit, system, regression and integration testing of applications using standard techniques to ensure that the application performs as per requirement.
• Providing guidance to the team as an application and technology SME for applications written in VBA, VB6, SSIS and SQL.

*
Yours Sincerely,
xyz

Lead HR
Company Name*


I can see some issue on reference letter:
*
1. Start Date is not in correct date format(it should have been DD/MM/YY)
2. No End Date as "To Date"
3. Full time employee is there but 20 hours or more per week is missing
4. Company stamp is missing but the letter is on company letterhead with HR signature & contact details.
*

Kindly advise if the above issues needs some action or can be ignored. Will ACS accept this letter as valid for assessment? 

Any help in this matter would be much appreciated!! 

Thanks in Advance

Regards
Ankur
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

*Total - 189(75), 190(70)*

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

What if the previous company manager and myself both are out of India. How should I get it notarized?


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

Dmitry1987 said:


> Hi everyone,
> regarding the 'special paper' for reference letters, is this for real?
> 
> Can't we use just A4 for reference letter, with phone number of the manager/HR person[which seems to me is the only important aspect] and that's it?
> ...


What is 'special paper' ?


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Typed.
> 2. You not being in India is irrelevant. Since it is your manager making a sworn statement for you, it would be a notarised document done and signed by him in India (assuming your manager is in India). No, not on A4 paper but the general paper-based or e-stamp paper.


What if the previous company manager and myself both are out of India. How should I get it notarized?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

iaquil said:


> What if the previous company manager and myself both are out of India. How should I get it notarized?


It will be notarised in the country in which the manager is presently working as per local laws

Cheers


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

newbienz said:


> It will be notarised in the country in which the manager is presently working as per local laws
> 
> Cheers


Just to understand this clearly: 
6 years ago, I worked in an MNC in India, if the statutory declaration is done by a colleague present in India then it should be done in Rs.20 stamp paper with notarization in India. If the colleague is present in USA, even then should I do notarization in Rs.20 Indian stamp paper and notarized in USA OR I should get it notarized in a plain A4 size paper (bcoz Rs.20 Indian stamp paper doesn't hold value in USA)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

iaquil said:


> Just to understand this clearly:
> 6 years ago, I worked in an MNC in India, if the statutory declaration is done by a colleague present in India then it should be done in Rs.20 stamp paper with notarization in India. If the colleague is present in USA, even then should I do notarization in Rs.20 Indian stamp paper and notarized in USA OR I should get it notarized in a plain A4 size paper (bcoz Rs.20 Indian stamp paper doesn't hold value in USA)


If you are getting it notarised in india, the notary doing the witnessing will tell you the value of the stamp paper to be used
It’s generally 20 but some notary insist on higher value also

As far as getting it done in USA is concerned, you will again have to speak to the person who is doing the witnessing 
He will guide you on how to prepare the documents 
It will certainly not be on Indian stamp paper as you have correctly said


Cheers


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

newbienz said:


> It will be notarised in the country in which the manager is presently working as per local laws
> 
> Cheers


I am preparing two reference letters from two different collegues. So the wordings, sentences and job duties should be slightly different as they are written by two different persons? or everything can be the same just signed by different persons?


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

KeeDa said:


> Correct. 2 ref letters (one per employment), degree cert, transcripts, and passport. Nothing else.


Hi,

My reference letters, transcripts, passport all have more than one page. When I do notary certified, do I have to do in all pages of each document or only the last page?


----------



## Amangupta1987 (Sep 5, 2018)

I can provide the detailed duties of my current job which I am continuing for last 6 years. But I dont have detailed duties of my earlier jobs. I do have the experience certificates, Is it necessary to provide detailed duties for the old jobs also?


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi TheIllusionist,

I am applying for the position of Business Analyst. Need your help in regards to applying for ACS and PR.

Can you help me. Just want to know if you are active here so that i can clarify my doubts.

Thanks.
Ashok


----------

